# Light upgrade for Fluval Spec V



## JamieB (6 May 2015)

Hi all

Looking for a new light for my Fluval Spec V which is stocked with all easy plants (other than carpet which is medium but only due to needing higher light) and looking to upgrade the light.

I've found the Finnex Fugeray 16" or the 20" will work depending on how it sits on the tank but I can't get these in the UK.

I have found the Arcadia Classica Strech LED but not sure if this is any good or not? It's fairly well priced which is a bonus but not sure if there is something out there that's better for similar money or not much money? Money is fairly tight at the moment so don't want to spend a fortune. 

Cheers!


----------



## Worshiper (6 May 2015)

Hi JamieB,

I recently upgraded my lighting based on recommendation from one of the UKAPS members. I am a newbie when it comes to aquatic lighting and plants so just went for it last week.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquatlantis...upplies_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0ZP89SEDQ64WK3NQ8729

My plants seem to be doing much better as compared to the stock t8 that came with the tank. You can the size you are looking for.
Here's a good video to see how it works 



Hope this helps.


----------



## ian_m (6 May 2015)

The above lights are very good, actually stating the lumen output which is virtually the same as a T5 HO tube, but uses less power. A super easy way of upgrading T8 fittings.


----------



## JamieB (6 May 2015)

I don't actually have a light fixture that takes tubes so not sure this solution would be ideal?


----------



## Worshiper (6 May 2015)

I am not quite sure how you can manage this on the Fluval Spec V.

It is however pretty adaptable, you don't need a T8 fitting. It can be suspended with the 2 arms that come with the light or you can buy suspension cables to attach it above the tank. The video shows the 3 ways it can be attached.


----------



## JamieB (8 May 2015)

I'm concerned that light may be too powerful as I'm not injecting Co2, only liquid carbon and also looks like it may add up to a lot of money once the required mounting options are purchased


----------



## Worshiper (8 May 2015)

You might be able to add a controller to the aquaray led if you want to go in for one of those. It is going to cost you a bit though. Try giving a check on the sponsor websites on this forum to see which one will match what you are looking for from efficacy and cost perspective. 

Alternatively, you can look at this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2618...3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108

Not sure what is the output for this is though. It all depends on what you are looking for in a light tbh. I wrote to the seller and they will happily respond to any of your queries on it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JamieB (8 May 2015)

I was looking at the 40CM version of this:
http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/classica-stretch-led/

It's £41 locally and appears to be dimmable with http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/dimming-controller/

I guess this would also work in a ADA 45P if I decided to step up to one of those


----------



## Worshiper (8 May 2015)

They have mentioned the PAR readings for the light on their website, try searching this forum for which category they would fit (High, Med, Low). I know there is something on here but I can't find it at the mo.


----------



## Rahms (8 May 2015)

Why do you want LEDs? In the for sale forum you enquired about a CO2 reg- the same guy is selling a 3x8W T5 unit for £20. Seems like a far better option than paying double the money


----------



## JamieB (8 May 2015)

Well they generally last longer and are more efficient, I thought these were important factors... Would 3x8w T5 not be way too much without co2?


----------



## JamieB (21 May 2015)

Right, I've added a CO2 setup to this tank now, this one does seem to come with a stand that clips onto the side of the tank but can I get it cheaper else where? It's £90 for the size I need

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...antis-easy-led-universal-lighting-freshwater/


----------



## JamieB (31 May 2015)

Anyone have any more ideas for this? I'm reallllly struggling for light choice. I've considered T5H0 lighting but can't find something that will fit a 50CM long narrow tank... So confused


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 May 2015)

Worshiper said:


> Hi JamieB,
> 
> I recently upgraded my lighting based on recommendation from one of the UKAPS members. I am a newbie when it comes to aquatic lighting and plants so just went for it last week.
> 
> ...



I think this is a good option as well...same as the allpondsolutions, but at a cheaper price - that is if you buy from Amazon.


----------



## JamieB (31 May 2015)

OK I've ordered this one, can't really afford it but want to help my tank survive and hopefully can use this on a bigger tank when I upgrade. Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 May 2015)

Wow...ok...snap decision in the end. Let us know what you think and how you get on with it.


----------



## JamieB (31 May 2015)

I'd say snap decision but I've been oohing and aahing about which light to get for about 3 weeks and this one will work for my AquaNano 40 as well so if I decide to rescape that one as it's bigger, the light will work.


----------

